# critiue my Lamancha does



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Ginty is first, she is a yearling FF. She was milking 1 gallon and a quart when she was in milk, she is dry now. She is my first homebred doe that I kept and I am glad I did. some of these pictures are not the best, I can get better ones if needed.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Next is Ginger, she is a 2 year old FF. She is a small doe because she was the smallest of quintuplets. Her udder is lopsided from her doeling nursing uneven. She was giving almost a gallon of milk a day.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, I can't critique...just wanted to say they all look great to me! Lovely girls


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Before I dive into this I would like to say that I am not excellent at this, but I'll be able to point out some things that really jump out at me.


The first one:
Pros (body)-
Okay angulation of the rear legs
Appears to be uphill
Level topline
Strong chine
Long rump
Dairy Neck
Good breed character

Cons (body)-
Steep rump
Lack of brisket
More depth (but she is a yearling so this should improve)

Pros (udder)-
Good rear attachment
Decent medial
Her teats are large (this is a personal preference) 

Cons (udder)-
Fore udder could use more extension/better blending
Test placement (the one year appears to be offset making the udder look lopsided)
The medial could be better but it's not too shabby

Overall not too bad for a yearling; she's bound to change as she matures!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Ginger:

Pros (body)-
Appears to be wide
Good breed character 
Good dairy character
Nice set of feet and legs
Strong chine
Long rump

Cons (body)-
She is not up hill (it's desired to have the withers higher than the hips)
Steep rump
Rear legs could be more angular
Better blending from neck to withers
More depth (again it should get deeper as she ages)
Needs brisket

I can't see the udder enough to really critique it.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you. I did not post good pictures of gingers udder because of the lopsidedness it not good this year. Hoping I can change that next year. What kind of buck should I look for next year? (not breeding them to a Lamancha this year). I am hoping to put down a reservation for a buckling for the 2016-2017 breeding's. But I am not sure what I should look for.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ginty:

Pros:
-Long jaw
-Strong jaw
-Good shoulder assembly
-Fairly sharp withers
-Well placed front legs
-Long cannon bone
-Long bone pattern
-Nice upright front pasterns
-Slender front leg bone
-Fairly tight elbows
-Good chest floor
-Fairly good depth in heart girth
-Amazing length of body
-Long topline
-Strong topline
-Flat ribbed
-Real nice barrel
-Good rump length
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Hocks and pins line up
-Nice fine bone pattern in rear legs
-She's got a really nice fine, dairy bone pattern
-Got good breed character
-Fairly good refinement in her body
-Uphill ( NOTE: in the first picture her front feet are standing higher then her back feet. This effects uphill-ness.)
-Appears to have decent width
~Udder is evenly divided
~Strong medial
~Teats are fairly evenly placed
~Smooth udder floor
~Nicely attached at rear

Cons:
-Neck is short 
-Neck could be more refined
-Neck could blend better into withers,shoulder & brisket
-Lacks brisket
-Front pasterns are a bit long
-Could have a bit more "omph" in her hindquarter
-Steep rump
-Lacks depth, but I think that's cause she's young. Probably will get better with age
~Udder arch could more less angled
~Fore udder attachments could be smoother
~Teats could be smaller
~Udder could be more round
~Udder could have more capacity ( but again, she's young )

What stands out the most about her is her great body length & fine bone pattern and then her short, thick neck.

*Look for in a buck for her:*
A buck to improve her would need a longer, more dairy neck. Smooth blending from neck to withers/shoulder/brisket. Lots of brisket, level rump with good hindquarter assembly. Udder genetics smooth udder attachments, well shaped teats, and capacity for starters http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ginger:

Pros:
-Strong jaw
-Long jaw
-Broad muzzle
-Good shoulder assembly
-Tight elbows
-LOVELY fine, very dairy bone pattern
-Really nice front legs
-Strong front pasterns
-Short front pasterns
-Good depth in hart girth
-Level topline
-Fairly good depth in middle barrel
-Pretty good body length
-Strong chine
-Fairly good chest floor
-Nice rump length
-Hocks and pins line up
-Pretty good hindquarter assembly
-Good bone on back legs
-Strong rear pasterns
-Really nice width between hocks
-Good spring of barrel
-Nice width between front legs
-Front legs blend smoothly into shoulders 
-Thurls looks level
-Pretty good dairy character
~Udder is divided evenly
~Teats are a nice size
~Teats look like they would be placed real nicely on udder
~Fore attachments are ok, better then Ginty's

Cons:
-Again, short neck
-Neck needs refinement
-Neck could blend better into shoulder, withers & brisket
-Lacks sharp withers
-Lacks brisket
-Shoulder could be smoother
-Front legs are a set a tad too far forward
-Looks slightly roached backed? 
-Steep rump
-Long rear pasterns
-Could use more refinement
-Toes out slightly fore and rear
~Arch could be better on udder
~Udder floor could be more level

General thoughts on her are: She's a very tall looking doe; very long legged. Real nice bone again. Real nice width, cute. Weak neck and front shoulder areas.

*Look for in a buck for her:
*An uphill, long, refined boy with a long, dairy neck. More level rump. Udder: more capacity, better attachments.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

For a visual of what kind of buck you could consider:

SS:++*B GCH Becca's Hemmingway
Spitfire Taylor Made to Suit
CH Scarlet Hills Lose Yourself *B
Rockin-CB LSX Yves St.Laurent

Who's dams look like this: ( more or less )

SGCH Blue Unicorn Ice Z Velour 8*M
SS: ++*B GCH Elm*Glen Brazil ~ 89 VEE
SD: GCH South-Fork H Cayenne 4*M
GCH South-Fork Sweet Charity 2*M

Now, I know these are big named goats, but just have a look at their conformation, and use that as kind of a guideline when picking out your buckling


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Great, I will be looking for a buckling like those animals. I spend a lot of time looking at good Lamancha breeders animals. I am getting better at the big names. I want to improve my herd and breed quality animals that I and other people want in there herds.


----------

